# Any good spotters under $300.00?



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So after this hunting season Ive decided to sell my 2 cheap spotting scopes and buy me a nicer one. I know you get what you pay for but I was curious if anybody has found a decent spotter under $300.00? Ive looked at a ton in the $150 to $279.00 range and narrowed it down to 3 different ones, all of which are better then the 2 I have now. Of the three, I like the Redfield Rampage but there is also the Bushnell Trophy XLT and the Burris Highcountry. All three are right around $250.00 new. Ive seen the Vortex Nomads as low as $350.00 but wonder how much better they can really be. Its hard to tell when your in a store looking from one end to the other. 

Any advise would be great.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nomad is what comes to mind for me. Vortex don't seem to go on sale much, but with the sale now from Cabela's that is $25 off of $150 that gets you to $305 on the straight eye piece. I have yet to hear a bad word about Vortex, spend just a little more and you won't regret it. I have spent a little more twice on optics and haven't missed a penny.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the angled vortex spotter and it was working great on Sunday evening in low light conditions. I also used it up in the Books this year for my brother's LE Elk hunt and it came in very handy. I was amazed how far I could see with it and the detail that was there. I'd bump my price range up a little and get the Vortex (look at the straight and angled) nomad, I like it.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

By vortex. Small american company that stands by there products. 300 vs. 500 over 10 years isn't much different


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

UPDATE: 

Today I went to Sportsmans and spent about 2 hours looking at different scopes. There was me, an outfitter from the Heber area and the sales associate. The three of us took the Nikon Prostaff, Vortex Nomad & Redfield Rampage outside. As I expected, the Nikon looked the best which I guess it should due to the higher price. What took us all by surprise was how the Votrex & Redfield looked exactly the same! Not only that, but upon closer inspection the 3 of us came to the conclusion that the two are one in the same!! I challenge anyone to go set these two scopes side by side and look at them really close. Every seam, knob, writing, lens cover sun shade everything is identical other then the grip which is just molded rubber. 
Then take them outside and mount them on tripods as we did and compare them at the same power on the same target. Once again identical!! Our conclusion was when you buy the Vortex, you pay for the "NO FAULT" warranty. Which costs about $110.00 vs the limited lifetime of the Redfield. Not sure what direction Im goin yet but man if I am correct, paying $210.00 for a Vortex Nomad in disguise seems like a no brainer.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Not sure what direction Im goin yet but man if I am correct, paying $210.00 for a Vortex Nomad in disguise seems like a no brainer.


Until your limited liftetime guarantee doesn't work and you are paying another $210 for the Redfield. But with care the Redfield could be the better overall economical decision. Good luck!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

You guys be the judge.

[attachment=0:1knx8x9y]scope.jpg[/attachment:1knx8x9y]


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

not sure what "good" means to you as it is relative to what you're used to. I've loved my Burris Landmark scopes for years, but hunting with my buddy who had a very expensive Zeis or Swarovski sure made me see the difference! Yes, they are way more money...but a guy can always wish  Anyway, I noticed Cabela's has a sale right now on Burris which can save you a bunch if you like them. I've really been happy with mine. I've got a 20-60 that's like new I'd like to sell for $200 or trade with someone who has a smaller size spotting scope like the Burris 15-45 or xts-2575, as mine is too bulky in my pack to carry so much.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Not going to contribute too much to the actual point of this thread but just wanted to say thanks everyone for posting so much good info on these scopes. I am in the market for a spotting scope now and I find this extremely helpful thank you everyone.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> You guys be the judge.
> 
> [attachment=0:32cikufz]scope.jpg[/attachment:32cikufz]


You are right they look very similar. Does the Redfield come in "angled" or just "straight"? I really like my "angled" spotter for when I'm glassing in the truck.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope only straight on the the Redfield. Also as a side note, the Redfield is made by Leupold. Anybody know if Vortex has a mother company?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

How are they in low light? I've been looking at the same to scopes. I keep going back and forth. I'm thinking the Vortex might be better in low light but have yet to have an opportunity to look through either in low light.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have the Burris High country. I like how it's compact, but I always wish I just would've spent a little more and bought a Nomad. With the warranty, and it's clearer then Burris, I might upgrade. 

The Burris isn't a bad scope for close spotting trips, but when you step the distance out, it gets worse and worse (more then another scope it seems, because obviously all scopes get blurrier as the distance increases) but at 100 yards it's very clear.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well my brother in law ended up buying the Redfield and told me to just keep it at my place and use it as I see fit. I have to say, Ive watched deer at over 2 miles and been able to put horns on them with no problem at all and that was on 40 power. Ive also watched deer right up until dark and felt it was a good as anything else for light gathering. I am really impressed with this spotter. We take it to the range and at 200 yards we have no problem seeing .223 impacts on standard targets. I would recommend this scope to anybody looking for a great scope for a great price. No you don't get the warranty Vortex offers but you you get a scope which IMO is the exact same for $150.00 less. Just dont drop it and you will be fine lol.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That’s a heck of a deal! :O||: Thanks for doing a follow up post.


----------

